

Reddit user bgog explains why the US Internet traffic is so slow right now - dglassan
http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/of0lu/wtf_is_going_on_with_the_internet/c3gqvi2

======
EwanToo
It doesn't do that, it's just a generic explanation of routing.

------
toyg
Well, it's a generic description, we don't really know how many routers and
hubs are really down. There's a better post downthread listing actual issues,
but none of them look major.

------
wglb
The site with the bad statistics is likely bad.

This <http://www.internetpulse.net/> is a much better site to see what is
actually happening.

------
yuvadam
How is this the first we're hearing of this?

This seems to be an extraordinary issue, how is this not covered in any form
of media?

~~~
EwanToo
Because it's not true...

